# Photoshop 8 und Extensis Phototools



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. November 2003)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe folgendes Problem: ich wollte heute mal wieder die Extensis Phototools verwenden und habe gemerkt das man die nicht auf PS Version 8 spielen kann da nur bis zur Version 6 unterstützt wird.
Hatt vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte das es läuft.
Ich habe die Dateien in den Plug ins Ordner kopiert und die etoolbox.dll in den Photoshop Ordner. Die Filter sind nun auch im Filter Menü zu sehen, wenn ich diese jedoch anwenden möchte passiert gar nichts.
Ich habe diese Methode auch schon mal bei einem anderen Filter angewendet. Dieser unterstützte die dahmalige PS Version auch nicht und es funktionierte, deswegen dachte ich vielleicht das es diesmal auch funtzt.

Wäre toll wenn vielleicht jemand  eine Idee hatt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Ich denke mal, wenn Extensis Phototools nur bis 6.0 unterstützen, hast DU da kaum eine eine Chance.

Ich würde mich im Zweifelsfall an "Exentsis" oder Adobe wenden, da das Produkt das nicht funktioniert jedoch von Extensis ist würde ich zuerst den Support von Extensis in Anspruch nehmen.

Da noch (fast) keiner die Version 8.0, die offiziell CS heißt , besitzt ist es auch schwer das zu testen!

Aber trotzdem erstmnal viel Glück, vielleicht findet sich doch jemand, der das Programm schon gekauft hat.


----------



## immds (3. Dezember 2003)

was  is das dieses Extensis...ein plugin?


wenn das eins is dann einfach nur im CS ordner bei plugins als neueer ordner einfügen......hab CS ...bisjetzt funktioniert alles..... 


immds


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

Extensis Phototools wird auch von Photoshop 7 unterstützt, also nicht nur
bis Version 7. Du musst dafür allerdings ein Update (Extensis Phototools 3.0.6)
von der Webseite http://www.extensis.com downloaden.

Ob dieses Update dann auch mit Photoshop CS geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Einfach ausprobieren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ondraschek (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo
ich habe das Programm "extensis phototools v3.06" 
auf "Photoshop cs"  zum Laufen gebracht !
so geht's:
1. umbenennen  photoshop.exe  >>photoshp.exe
2.phototools installieren (version 3.06)
3.erstellen im Order "adobe\Zusatzmodule" ein Verzeichnis Namens "extensis"
4.alle Dateien,die zum phototools gehören ( nach der Install befinden sich direkt auf c:\ ) in den Ordenr "adobe\zusatzmodule\extensis" verschieben

So habe ich gemacht  und läuft.


----------



## KristophS (11. Mai 2004)

Wie kommt man denn auf sowas ...


----------



## da_Dj (12. Mai 2004)

Wer mit Windows arbeitet muss partout "Umwege" gehen, da kommt man dann auch auf sowas ...


----------

